# Hardwood Floor & Cabinets



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

We just finished this job this morning. We painted the cabinets and hardwood floor it came out awsome!!!!! Please enjoy our pics.....


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice work. What products did you use?

(Although I love hardwood floors, don't know if I'd paint them.)


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

bikerboy said:


> Nice work. What products did you use?
> 
> (Although I love hardwood floors, don't know if I'd paint them.)


BM for wood and metal, sanding seal, lots of tak cloths and a sander. Rolled on paint than brushed finish.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

I love white painted floors.. I used a white poly on my own.. looks good man. I think I can see your reflection on them.


----------



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

i would hate to have to sweep that floor every 10 seconds, but it does look good


----------

